# Looking for a place to stay in Provo, UT



## TheBarry (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys, I left Breckenridge, CO a few days ago, and I have an opportunity to learn to blow glass in SLC next weekend. I plan to work at a temp agency in Provo to earn some gas money before heading to the Jambo. Anybody got tips for a squat near Provo? Will trade good squat location for ride to the Jambo


----------

